# Has Anyone Changed Their Radio Antenna?



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm curious how hard it is to fish the cable through the roof and behind the cabinet to the radio.


----------



## Shawn In Port Perry (Aug 10, 2015)

Are you looking to add or replace? Not an easy job, there's lots of insulation up there.



thefulminator said:


> I'm curious how hard it is to fish the cable through the roof and behind the cabinet to the radio.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm thinking about replacing the original antenna and just wondered how difficult it would be to complete.


----------



## Shawn In Port Perry (Aug 10, 2015)

You can replace just the head of the antenna... I heard people like the JACK head replacement.

http://www.amazon.ca/Jack-Oa-8000-Digital-TV-Antenna/dp/B003FO2O1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1439668838&sr=1-1&keywords=jack+antenna



thefulminator said:


> I'm thinking about replacing the original antenna and just wondered how difficult it would be to complete.


----------



## ksbowman (Sep 26, 2013)

If you find a good one please let me know. About the only disappointment I have with my Outbacker is the radio reception and I've always believed it was the antenna.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I am talking about the radio antenna, not the tv antenna. As far as reception goes, I found the specs on the Jensen radio that came with the trailer. The signal sensitivity is really low on it. I ended up replacing it with a Clarion CZ305 which has a much better sensitivity. I found it on Crutchfield.com but it was significantly cheaper on Amazon and got it in two days with prime. The Clarion has many more features than the Jensen including Bluetooth connectivity for both playing music and making phone calls with a built in microphone and a remote. It was a pretty easy swap out but I did have to remove the Jensen plug and wire in the Clarion plug. The reception is much better. Was mainly considering changing the radio antenna because it is getting pretty rusty.

Clarion CZ305 at Amazon


----------



## TXJax (Dec 24, 2017)

thefulminator said:


> Was mainly considering changing the radio antenna because it is getting pretty rusty.


Did you ever change the antenna? If so, with what antenna?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

TXJax said:


> thefulminator said:
> 
> 
> > Was mainly considering changing the radio antenna because it is getting pretty rusty.
> ...


No I didn't. I am hesitant about trying to run the wire through the attic.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------

